# Adding Lens / Camera Info to EXIF of Scans in Lightroom



## Vautrin (May 1, 2010)

Hi,

So when I load images from a digital camera into Lightroom, it has a lot of info about the camera.  Focal length, camera model, iso, etc.

Is there any way to add the same information to my scanned TIFFs?  Ideally I'd like to be able to do this with a presets (e.g. have a way to select film from a drop down and get iso and other info, and have a way to select camera & lens)?

I found a couple EXIF editors but I don't want to have to manually edit every single image..

If anyone knew how to do this in lightroom or with a plug in for lightroom, that would be particularly awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (May 1, 2010)

That metadata doesn't exist in the original film image like it does in each digital image, so there is no ISO, camera, or lens data for the scanner to read/copy and include in the converted to digital TIFF file.

As far I understand it, you would indeed need to write that metadata on an image by image basis. You might be able to do it to an entire folder at one time using a good EXIF writer like the free one found at www.photome.de 

However, you can create a custom IPTC metadata template right in Lightroom from within the "Import Photo's" dialog box and apply that IPTC metadata to an entire folder.

The IPTC field is where you can put copyright, caption, headline, rights usage terms, and contact info.


----------



## Vautrin (May 1, 2010)

KmH said:


> That metadata doesn't exist in the original film image like it does in each digital image, so there is no ISO, camera, or lens data for the scanner to read/copy and include in the converted to digital TIFF file.
> 
> As far I understand it, you would indeed need to write that metadata on an image by image basis. You might be able to do it to an entire folder at one time using a good EXIF writer like the free one found at www.photome.de
> 
> ...



Hmmm.... I didnt' see camera info in the IPTC field..I'll have to go look again but I don't think it's there


----------



## KmH (May 2, 2010)

Vautrin said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > That metadata doesn't exist in the original film image like it does in each digital image, so there is no ISO, camera, or lens data for the scanner to read/copy and include in the converted to digital TIFF file.
> ...


Don't waste your time, it's not there.



> The IPTC field is where you can put *copyright, caption, headline, rights usage terms, and contact info*.


 
Camera, lens, and ISO metadata is in the EXIF fields.


----------

